# Differance??



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Other than the price what is the difference?

*CCI 7.62MM Military Large Rifle Primers 1000
OUR PRICE: $36.79*

*CCI Large Rifle Primer 1000
OUR PRICE: $50.11*

*CCI Standard Large Rifle Primers 1000
OUR PRICE: $32.93*

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I believe the military primers have a harder cup but outside of that someone is trying to sell old stock they paid a fortune for or are gouging. I'm getting the regular Lrg Rifle CCIs for $29.99 locally.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

CCI Large Rifle Primer 1000
OUR PRICE: $50.11

This looks like the price for Bench Rest primers! If it is they are made by "More skilled" people, which I guess takes skill and time to be able to make good consistent primers. Also their compound is supposedly a little thicker, which I'm assuming gives a more consistent burn rate. Oh... and the BR primers have a little "B" on them to make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Al....look for or ask the cci stock number on the end of the box. I'm not familiar with a military only version of their large rife primers, and although that certainly doesn't mean they don't exist I suspect that at least 2 of the primers you have mentioned will share the same stock number.


----------

